# [SOLVED] hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have been getting Bluescreens on my asus eeepc 1005pe (netbook). See this topic:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/memtest-errors-533175.html

I cant give it back to the company, because tech-service takes 3 weeks. And im going on a trip in 1 week. I would like to run some diagnostics test myself to find the problem, so I downloaded hirens bootcd. Put it on a Live-USB. Now I wonder what to do? What test do I have to run? 

I tested the computer with memtest first, the first run it gave errors. But after that I run it again and came up with no errors (see other topic). So thats why I want to test the harddisk and the cpu. Maybe there is something wrong with that. :4-dontkno

Any tips are welcome, :wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

Hiren's uses questionable code copied from Micro Soft, we can't discuss it's use on the forum.

To test the Ram D/L and burn  memtest+ to cd and boot from it, the hard drive manufacturer will have diagnostic software on their site for the hard drive, if you don't know the brand Seatools for DOS will test most, D/L burn to a cd with a free program like Imgburn  and boot from it also.


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

Ok. Its late now, so time to sleep. But tomorrow I will try some diagnostics. There is a seagate HD in the netbook.
Because its a netbook it does not has a CD-drive. But I think I can create a bootable DOS USB stick and put Seatools for DOS on it. Do you think this will work?

I also wonder if I should update the firmware for the HD first? 

And one more question, what should I do to test the CPU and motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

There are not any tests you do for the CPU and motherboard.


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

And anything else to test memory(ram), besides memtest?)


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

Hello dumbl3,

You can use the links in my signature to make a bootable USB drive with all of the diagnostics you will need on it. 

Run Memtest86+ and if you want a second opinion you can use Windows Memory Diagnostic.


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

He gavinzach, I just did that actually. I am running seatools now. I could not figure out how to run seatools on a USB. And then I found out that seatools also comes with UBCD. So I followed this guide to put UBCD on a USB:
http://wiki.ultimatebootcd.com/index.php?title=Tutorials:USB_Installation
Worked great! Now I am running the long test with seatools.. so that might take a while. After that I am gonna run Windows Memory Diagonistics and memtest.


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

He gav.
Now I would like to add the Ubuntu Netbook Edition LiveCD to the UBCD:
ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso

How do I do this?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

I am assuming it passed the memory tests and the HDD test?

You won't be able to put both on the USB at the same time.

Just download the live CD .iso from http://www.ubuntu.com/ and use the utility to put it on the USB drive.


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

yeah it passed the tests.. I thought it was possible to add iso´s to the UBCD.. I asked on their forum, waiting reply


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

so anyway, I created a Ubuntu netbook Live USB. First checked the created USB for errors, no errors. So then I started the install. Created manually partitions>\


sda1 - Swap - 4GB - primary
sda2 - Ext4 - 45GB - primary - \(root)
 sda3 - Ext4 - 200GB - primary - \home
So after this I then click Install.. it starts creating the partitions. And then it starts copying. But around half of the copy-proces I get an error that installation failed.. 

I tried it 3 times, 3 different USB-ports. And it failed at 3 different points of copying.


So dispite I checked my netbook for faults using the UBCD. I tested with seatools, memtest, MS memory diagnostics. No errors were found. There is still something wrong..


I figure it must be the RAM. The very first time, I had a BSOD in win7. Then I tested with memtest. I got 9 errors. After that to make sure I tested again (no errors). Again, and again, and again, and also tested the harddisk, no errors in all the test after the first one. Although in windows I still got randomly bluescreens. And so now I try to install Ubuntu and I get an error when its copying the files. So there must be something wrong, what do you guys think?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

Did you try my suggestion and try removing the ram and booting the eeePC?


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

No gav,

But I just opened up the old laptop. And got a 1GB ram card out of that one and switch it with the 2GB one in the asus. Now I am installing Ubuntu, and it seems to work fine. It is already done copying files, now its retrieving updates. So it seems it was the RAM after all! I will give another update later on.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

Double check the amount of ram that is being displayed. I am pretty sure the Asus has ram on board. My Asus K50 has 2GB integrated.


----------



## dumbl3 (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: hiren´s bootcd, what diagnostic tests to run?*

im sure, on the ram memory card I took out it says 2GB. Now I put a 1GB card in and it in bios it now says 1GB. You have a 15inch asus. The EeePC is 10inch.. it is likely that they have different build structure, and I think 1 memory card takes less space then 2 right? Or even build in memory or whatever.

Anyway, problem solved.. 

I am now running on Ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition, everything is working out of the box. It is not so fast though, but I think this is because I now have 1GB. 

First (long) stop of my trip is in the Netherlands. So I am gonna see if I can use Asus Global Support Service there. Check out this link:
http://support.asus.com/service/service.aspx?no=407&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am glad you got things sorted.


----------

